# Tanning an elk cape?



## Knight (Dec 7, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can get an elk cape tanned? And approximately how much it may cost? Thanks!


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Here is the price listing for wholesale tanning from wildlife gallery. I don't know if they charge extra for someone who is not a taxidermist. They do a very nice tan with decent turnaround. It would probably take about 2-3 months for you to get your tanned hide back. 

http://www.thewildlifegallery.com/pdf/tanning_pricelist_2007.pdf


----------



## Initaxidermy (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't beleive the WG does anything but wholesale tanning unless you take it to their taxidermy shop. Prices generally run between $10-$20 per sq/ft for tanning.

I know of an elk recently completed(cow) that was 5.5x5ft so your looking at $550.00.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

WG did an Elk for me, it was great. Paid $115 + $17 getting it there, and $17 getting it back.


----------

